
Show HN: Api2Pdf, an API for Converting HTML, URLs, and Office Docs to PDF - apexdodge
https://www.api2pdf.com/
======
stevekemp
Is there a way to provide private feedback? There's no email address I could
find on the site, or your profile here.

~~~
stevekemp
Reported via email, and now fixed.

Requesting URLs such as `file:///etc/passwd` would result in viewing the
contents of arbitrary files upon the host. A common security problem I've
discussed in the past:

[https://blog.steve.fi/if_your_code_accepts_uris_as_input__.h...](https://blog.steve.fi/if_your_code_accepts_uris_as_input__.html)

~~~
apexdodge
Thanks again - all fixed. Code runs on an aws lambda function, but always
appreciate finds like these.

------
app4soft
Is it possible print URL with auto-removing unneeded content? Such as
PrintFriendly.[0]

[0] [http://printfriendly.com](http://printfriendly.com)

~~~
apexdodge
api2pdf is a wrapper for wkhtmltopdf and headless chrome, so whichever options
are available for those services, would be available through the API. For
10,000 PDFs in one month, printfriendly costs over $200 and api2pdf costs a
couple of bucks.

------
iatek
Great idea. This will be very helpful for me.

~~~
apexdodge
Thanks!

